# adding disk space to HD



## tat2dphreak (Jul 28, 2003)

I would like to add(replace the Hard drive) more space to my new HD tivo (not directTV) is there a thread or instructions somewhere for this procedure?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tat2dphreak said:


> I would like to add(replace the Hard drive) more space to my new HD tivo (not directTV) is there a thread or instructions somewhere for this procedure?


Go to http://www.mfslive.org/


----------



## tat2dphreak (Jul 28, 2003)

thank you! one question? should the new drive be SATA? or PATA(UDMA/100)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Please read these two links

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365088
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784


----------



## tat2dphreak (Jul 28, 2003)

everyone seems to go for the DB35, and I'm sure it's the best, but will this one work?

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=e2af99f4fa74c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&locale=en-US


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I used a similar unit, the 7200.11 1TB unit


----------

